# Tips needed on buying a new staff or bo



## Shodan (Jan 22, 2004)

Recently, I have been re-learning the Kenpo staff set and wondering if anyone has any ideas about where to purchase a good staff/bo to train with.  I have briefly looked at some sites that sell rattan, aluminum, etc.......but have no idea on what is best.  I don't want anything too heavy and I don't intend to beat it around a lot- just practice with it and maybe do the set in a tournament in the future- who knows?

  Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.

 :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm real fond of the Purpleheart bos from Tigerstrike.  They're heavy, though.

If you want something lighter, they have rattan as well.  Good price too.

www.tigerstrike.com


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 23, 2004)

For practicality, I prefer rattan as it is somewhat flexible. I once saw a rattan staff strike blocked by an oak staff and the rattan flexed enough to make contact.

For competition, I prefer a Canadian ash tapered staff.


----------



## CloudChaser (Jan 27, 2004)

from my experience, i found it best to learn with a lighter staff like the chinese waxwood type... i made the mistake of buying a heavy oak one my first time out, and err, it's a bit more painful when you accidentally whack yourself on the head with it 
<ouch!>   

if possible, personally handle the staff yourself and see if you feel comfortable with its length and thickness before you buy...


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 27, 2004)

Chinese waxwood is fine for flexibility and it's light weight.  It is fairly thin too, and usually tapers down on one end.  It would also depend on how thick you like your bo.  I know I picked up a couple of the waxwood bo's at Tiger Claw.  If your near Fremont, and are interested in the waxwood, I would suggest you go to their warehouse, and look over their stock on hand and make a selection.  The waxwood comes long and will need to be cut down unless your over 6' tall.

Tiger Claw sells theirs in it's natural state, meaning it looks like a long branch that was cut off it's tree.  At least by looking at them you can pick out the straightest one.  You can then sand it down to smooth it out, and then even stain and shalack(sp) to your liking


----------

